# Dealing with ibs c/d



## Brittany123 (Jan 27, 2012)

I don't know what to do, my bowels go from being uncontrollable to not being able to go at all. A few days ago I was going diarrhea nonstop so I took Imodium it helped, I was still going but not as much. But now a few days later I'm so constipated I went to the bathroom and it was really painful, and my stomach is killing me and my rectum is very painful feeling I can barely walk or sit. I also have a little bit of blood in my stool but I just can't deal with going from one extreme to another


----------



## xXFiyaXx (Jan 11, 2016)

if there's blood you prob should go to a dr just in case it's not just a hemorrhage or a tear. Even though it's likely that, it could be more serious. This sounds like ibs-m/ibs-a. That's what I have. Do not self-diagnose tho, and we can't diagnose. You well likely be diagnosed with it. But ibs comes with abdominal pain, so if that's not there it is likely something else.


----------



## xXFiyaXx (Jan 11, 2016)

xXFiyaXx said:


> if there's blood you prob should go to a dr just in case it's not just a hemorrhage or a tear. Even though it's likely that, it could be more serious. This sounds like ibs-m/ibs-a. That's what I have. Do not self-diagnose tho, and we can't diagnose. You well likely be diagnosed with it. But ibs comes with abdominal pain, so if that's not there it is likely something else.


somehow missed the pain sorry *fail*


----------

